# :-(



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey girls I was meant to be going to see my chi today but my mum and the breeder both had to cancel it  And I dont think the breeder wants him picked up on Wednesday anymore.... I think she still wants more time.. but we'll see


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

thats disapointing news  

Dont worry tho im sure you can go soon , let us know what the breeder says and when u can pick ur baby up :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I will do... :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope you don't have to wait much longer, Stef. But if the breeder thinks he needs more time, I'm sure that's best for him. I know you want him to have as strong in life a start as possible. I just hope it's not too much of a delay. Keep us posted, sweetie. :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww stef - how old is he ? why does she want to keep him longer ?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww stef at least that gives you more time to prepare so when are you picking him up now


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stef , I'm sure he will be worth the wait


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Aw that sucks but hey what's a few more days when you've waited this long? :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> awww stef - how old is he ? why does she want to keep him longer ?


well im a little confused well more I think the breeder is... I think its cause of her age :? Someone else said to me shes very forgetful. When I first seen him she said he was born on June 15th and will be ready on August 10th.. so almost 8 weeks. (young I know... but I have had a pup at 6 weeks not that that makes it any better but I couldnt pass the opportunity of having him bacuase of that.) Anyway called her today and apparently hes not ready for another 2 weeks. So im going to see him Tuesday hopefull and see what happens. I know for a fact she put it on her calender so i'll point it out. I did mention on the phone to her but she said that shes got a terrible memory... :? Anyway Ill let yu girls no soon as I do...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Is he small for his age? Maybe she'd like to keep him longer because of that?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hes not as small as his 2 sisters though he is smaller then his brother, he was the last born in the litter so could be classed as the runt? Though I dunno as his sisters are smaller so Im unsure if you would still say hes the runt. Trouble is all her chis are little and Im so used to telling staff puppies sizes I couldnt say whether he is tiny or not?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Hes not as small as his 2 sisters though he is smaller then his brother, he was the last born in the litter so could be classed as the runt? Though I dunno as his sisters are smaller so Im unsure if you would still say hes the runt. Trouble is all her chis are little and Im so used to telling staff puppies sizes I couldnt say whether he is tiny or not?


Staffs are a BIG difference from chi's aren't they? :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

YES they are.. what I mean is from looking at a staff pup I can tell whether its big or little for its age. But looking at a chi pup.. Im afraid I just dont know lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

aww its best he stays till 10 weeks anyway stef - it will come round so fast hun :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hang in there Steff...you'll have your pup in no time!  I'm super excited for you too btw!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

But yes my chi is alot smaller than a staff puppy at the same age. I just dont know whether its tiny /average/or big for a chihuahua at the same age lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> aww its best he stays till 10 weeks anyway stef - it will come round so fast hun :wave:


Yes.. just got my hopes up I guess... my bday on Wednesday the day He would have came home so now I feel i have nothing to look forward to on my bady.. though I am going out with the girls.. so that should be fun :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Hang in there Steff...you'll have your pup in no time!  I'm super excited for you too btw!! :wave:


awww thanks alot :wave: Yes a month has flown by already.. it would give me that extra time to erm do erm something? lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know most breeders like to keep chis til they are 10-12 weeks i got ruby at ten weeks when i got paris and brit they were from a bad breeder and she said the only time i could get them was at 6 weeks as she was going on holiday personally i think if its a good size chi then 8 weeks is ok but if tiny then 10 weeks is better


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes keeping them longer is best


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

ah babe i know its disapionting but you'll be all the happier when you finally get him!! its better he stays a bit longer with his ma and siblings and you'll have him all his life so hang in there! when are his brothers and sisters getting picked up? at least it gives you more time to pick out a name - is it romeo now?!?!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

hey Stef did she tell u how much he weighs when u called her cos Stitch is currently 16 oz and I get him in just under 3 weeks and they're pretty much the same age


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Sarah Im seeing him on Tuesday and I'll ask for his weight... I was so wrapped up in getting him I never asked anything except for his parents pasts and health  
If she hasnt weighed him I know she has scales in the living room lol so I'd have to do it while shes there lolol  :lol: she'll think im mad lol

Angela I find myself calling him JAYDEN (J.J) when Im referring to him to my mates and when Im in my bedroom looking at his stuff and chatting ot my mum he is known as Jayden. But when I think of him lol hes my Romeo, and when I think of holding him.. I think of him as MY ROMEO. lol :roll: so Im stuck... I'll let him pick though lol I'll write both names on the newspaper and the first on ehe pees on will be the one he hates lol or maybe likes? lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its hard but when you get him home and get to see his character etc a name will come to you instantly i was lucky with ruby her name just seemed to fit strange one day id love another either l/c or s/c a cream though and id call her honey ha lol oh why oh why did rubys breeder have to mail me bout pups ha i so need a money tree lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

You'll know when u have him every pup I've had was named on the spot when I saw them lol, but my mum named Stitch and it suits him cos he's sooo cheeky. At the moment we're working on a name for Nemo's sis ummm we were thinking Angel but it's too common plus I like to stick to a disney theme with my dogs, sooo I was looking through an angel book (as u do) and came across Ariel being the angel of nature and water hummm Ariel (little mermaid) so have the disney link and it's an angel name and water like Nemo was named after a fish


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I so hope everything works out! We all know you're gonna be an A class chi-mummy! Keep us updated


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ariel is a lovely name its fits so so so well and very unique for a chi! I like Dory too, the blue fish in finding nemo... she was so dopey and funny lol
I also like ariel, aurora, belle, jasmine, cinderella, pocahontas, kiara & nala from Disney films! I do like Cinderella.. ella!

thanks Ruby  

Yes Vik I do think something will spring to mimd when he comes


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

For a girl I also like Dot.. the little tiny princess in A BUGS LIFE..... http://www.pixar.com/featurefilms/abl/chars_pop4.html shes so sweet!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love the name ariel aqnd jayden !! they are both so unique :wave: 

kisses nat


----------

